# Cheap hash bags



## RiskyPack (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi everyone

I just receive my relatively cheap hash bags today. It is a 5 gallon set with 4 bags. There is a 230, 120, 75, and a 25 micron bag. The set was 75 euro plus delivery at hashbag dot com. They look real sturdy, and the stitches look good and strong. I'll let you know how they perform, when I get to try it out.


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 10, 2009)

very cool thanks!


----------



## umbra (Sep 10, 2009)

Talk about cheap...I ordered a  1gal 5bag set from ebay. The cost was $34.95 free shipping. Should arrive in 5 to 7 days. After 10 days I contacted seller and gave them much composted organic matter on the subject. He fedex'd them to me, and gave me $10 back. Arrived this morning.


----------



## Moto-Man (Sep 13, 2009)

umbra said:
			
		

> Talk about cheap...I ordered a  1gal 5bag set from ebay. The cost was $34.95 free shipping. Should arrive in 5 to 7 days. After 10 days I contacted seller and gave them much composted organic matter on the subject. He fedex'd them to me, and gave me $10 back. Arrived this morning.



That's a great price and a deal for you   I got the 5 gal bags and having used them a couple times (I only have 75m, 120m, 2..m) I wonder how you one gallon peeps do it. It's not like I use all the volume in mine or anything, but w/ 3-5 plants worth of material, I would hate to have to work in shifts. I think the 5 gal ones might be more efficient.

N.B. I have a bunch of bubble hash that's kinda curing in a jar, but it's also crumbling and dusty-ish, what should I do to reconstitute it so I can mold it into a lil ball?

Cheers,


----------

